
Ask HN: MS vs. Job - elon_musk
Hi HN!
I am a junior undergrad studying CS from a top university in India (IIT). Eventually, I want to start my own business. I did a startup which failed and don&#x27;t have any idea to pursue at this point of time. So, I am confused between getting a job (at a top company&#x2F;startup) and applying for MS from Stanford.<p>If I apply for a MS CS at Stanford, I will get good exposure and experience in silicon valley. Moreover, I love CS and the network and connections may also be beneficial. On the other hand, I cannot work in US for the first year after graduation (since I won&#x27;t have a provisional degree by April&#x27;16 which will be needed for H1B) and even after that, I am not sure of getting the visa. The other option is to join a fast growing startup in India itself but I am not sure about how beneficial it will be.
======
PublicEnemy111
Stanford. If your plan is to start a startup, potential employees and
investors alike will look to see some sort of indicator that you have
potential. It sucks to admit, but pedigree IS important.

Think of it as you filling the "Please tell us in one or two sentences
something about each founder that shows a high level of ability." box on your
YC application

edit: I didn't see you were considering top companies. I would say 1) top
company 2) Stanford 3) startups

------
systemtheory
I was considering the same. The best advise I got was: Never pay for a
Masters. Get into a doctoral program, get the MS for free. If you stay for the
PhD, awesome. If not, at least your not out the cost of a down-payment for a
nice home.

~~~
kelukelugames
Are you already state side? Things might be a bit harder with immigration.

------
gamechangr
If you can make it to Silicon Valley, and especially Stanford, I would run
(not walk) in that direction as soon as possible.

No question : Silicon Valley

------
calcsam
Get to Silicon Valley. Ask questions later.

